# Lightroom Mobile using a lot of phone data



## Fred Stephenson (Apr 28, 2017)

I love using mobile on my Iphone se shooting raw. The problem is it uses a lot of data syncing to my home computer. Any help with settings for syncing only the shots I want to send to my home computer would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 28, 2017)

You may want to choose the setting to Sync over Wifi. Tap the Lr icon and you should see it.


----------



## Fred Stephenson (Apr 29, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> You may want to choose the setting to Sync over Wifi. Tap the Lr icon and you should see it.


I've seen sync over wi-fi but I can't find it. I think I already have it set to that. Is there a way to sync only the photo's I wan't?


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 29, 2017)

No, you can't choose which to sync, although there are options about offline editing which would result in more data being synced.

To find sync over wifi, tap the Lr icon in the top left and a panel opens. Sync Only Over Wifi is the first item. Check that.

Something else you could do is in the phone's Settings > Mobile Data. You can disable Lr's mobile data. 

My phone is PAYG so I have it set up like with no Mobile Data for Lr, Sync Only Over Wifi, and with lots of collections' offline editing enabled. Providing I sync stuff when I'm on wifi, it means I always have images available and never incur any phone costs.

John


----------

